# Question.....



## josephteo548 (Dec 13, 2004)

Do i need to run ati tools on startup if i want to disable the clock lock on the 9550? Because now i am using the ati tray tools and i dun think it has the option to disable the clock lock.


----------



## Ray Adams (Jan 20, 2005)

ATI Tray Tools doesn't have such option (yet  ). But you can use patched drivers insteed


----------

